#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Every thing about anti-earthquake technologies

## seismic

In the last 50 years , the Japanese anti-earthquakes technologies has developed quite much , but how far did it go ? how good is it ? what are the different shapes and gadgets of those devices ? , how well is it tested ? is there any known examples for it ?, all these questions and more

----------


## seismic

Η κατασκευή του φέροντα οργανισμού ενός σκελετού οικοδομής αποτελείτε από κολόνες δοκούς πεδιλοδοκούς και πλάκες
Οι κολόνες και οι δοκοί και οι πεδιλοδοκοί ενώνονται στους κόμβους και δημιουργούν ένα πλαίσιο.
Ας εξετάσουμε πως λειτουργούν διάφορα πλαίσια σε έναν σεισμό για να καταλάβουμε τι κάνει η ευρεσιτεχνία μου τι κάνουν μέχρι σήμερα οι πολιτικοί μηχανικοί και πιο είναι τελικά το πιο δυνατό πλαίσιο σε μια κατασκευή.
Ας εξετάσουμε πρώτα το σχέδιο ( Plan 4 ) ( Figure a ) Αποτελείτε από κολόνες δοκούς και πεδιλοδοκούς του ιδίου μεγέθους.
Βλέπουμε τα εξής Οι κολόνες σε ένα σεισμό λυγίζουν και μαζί λυγίζει και ο δοκός. Ο πεδιλοδοκός δεν λυγίζει και αυτό συμβαίνει διότι είναι αρκετά ισχυρός ώστε να κρατά το πέλμα της βάσης κολλημένο πάνω στο έδαφος. Η ελαστικότητα της κολόνας και τις δοκού αφαιρούν πολλά φορτία από τις δυνάμεις που καταπονούν τον πεδιλοδοκό και για αυτόν τον λόγο δεν λυγίζει. 
Παρατηρούμε όμως ότι η ελαστικότητα των κολονών και της δοκού παραμορφώνουν ( - σηκώνουν-κατεβάζουν στα δύο άκρα ) το άνω μέρος των κολονών εκεί που έχει ροζ χρώμα στα σημεία Κ1 Αυτό το κατέβασμα και το ανασήκωμα που εμφανίζεται κατά την ταλάντωση παραμορφώνουν την δοκό. 
Συμπέρασμα
α) η ελαστικότητα βοηθάει στην αποθήκευση ενέργειας πάνω στον κορμό της δοκού και της κολόνας μέχρι ένα σημείο μετατόπισης την οποία αποθηκευμένη ενέργεια την αποδίδει πίσω στην επόμενη μετατόπιση χωρίς όμως να πάθει αστοχίες.
β) η ελαστικότητα αυτή οπότε και η αποθήκευση της ενέργειας του σεισμού εφαρμόζεται και στην κολόνα και στην δοκό. 
γ) Υπάρχει παραμόρφωση στο πλαίσιο αυτό οπότε βγάζουμε το συμπέρασμα ότι ένας από τους λόγους παραμόρφωσης της κατασκευής είναι η ελαστικότητα των στοιχείων της κολόνας και της δοκού. 

Ας εξετάσουμε τώρα το ( Plan 4 ) ( Figure b ) To πλαίσιο αυτό δεν αποτελείτε από όμοια στοιχεία ( κολόνες δοκούς πεδιλοδοκούς ) αλλά οι κολόνες είναι πιο μεγάλες και μακρόστενες ( τοιχία ) 
Εδώ θα παρατηρήσουμε μία διαφορετική παραμόρφωση του πλαισίου αυτού.
α) Οι κολόνες αυτές δεν παρουσιάζουν τον λυγισμό στον κορμό τους γιατί είναι πιο άκαμπτες από τις μικρές τετράγωνες κολόνες.
β) όλη η αποθήκευση της ενέργειας του σεισμού και όλη η παραμόρφωση συντελείτε πάνω στον κορμό της δοκού.
γ) Τα φορτία στρέψης που αναλαμβάνει η δοκός είναι τα διπλάσια από ότι ήταν όταν η κολόνα και η δοκός είχαν τις ίδιες διαστάσεις οπότε διπλάσια είναι και η παραμόρφωση του κορμού της και διπλάσιος ο κίνδυνος να αστοχήσει. 
δ) Τα μεγάλα τοιχία ( κολόνες ) λόγο της ακαμψίας τους και λόγο της δύναμης που έχουν λυγίζουν και τον πεδιλοδοκό. Αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να ανασηκωθεί το πέλμα της βάσης ( εκεί που είναι ροζ ) στα σημεία Κ Αυτό το ανασήκωμα της βάσης είναι ο δεύτερος μεγάλος λόγος της παραμόρφωσης του πλαισίου διότι το τοιχίο-κολόνα χάνει την καθετότητά του και παραμορφώνει πιο πολύ το πλαίσιο, της φέρουσας κατασκευής
Συμπαίρασμα
Η ελαστικότητα του κορμού των δοκών και των κολονών μαζί με το ανασήκωμα των βάσεων είναι οι δύο μεγάλοι παράγοντες της παραμόρφωσης του πλαισίου που αστοχεί. 

Αυτό το φαινόμενο ονομάζεται πλάγιος στρεπτοκαμπτικός λυγισμός. Υπάρχει και ο στρεπτομεταφορικός λυγισμός ο οποίος εμφανίζεται σε ασύμμετρες κατασκευές. Έλα πλαισιωτό κτίριο ταλαντεύεται πιο ομοιόμορφα ενώ ένα ασύμμετρο κατά την ταλάντωση παρουσιάζει και στρεπτικά φαινόμενα γύρω από τον εαυτό του, μαζί με την ταλάντωση. 
Παλιά οι πολιτικοί μηχανικοί πλακωνόντουσαν μεταξύ τους στο αν έπρεπε να σχεδιάζουν κατασκευές ελαστικές ( με μικρές κολόνες ) ή άκαμπτες ( με τοιχία ) 
Τελικά επικράτησε η άποψη ότι ήταν καλύτερη η κατασκευή που είχε άκαμπτα τοιχία διότι αστοχούσε πρώτη η δοκός διότι ήταν πιο αδύναμη από το τοιχίο. Όταν αστοχεί η δοκός το σπίτι δεν καταρρέει διότι κρέμεται από τον οπλισμό. Ενώ αν σπάσει πρώτη η κολόνα με / σχήμα αστοχίας το σπίτι καταρρέει.
Κατ αυτόν τον τρόπω σχεδιάζουν οι πολιτικοί μηχανικοί τις κατασκευές σήμερα και με αυτόν τον σχεδιασμό έχουν κατορθώσει να μην καταρρέει εύκολα ένα σπίτι και να σώνονται περισσότεροι άνθρωποι από τον σεισμό. Το σπίτι όμως μετά τον σεισμό το κατεδαφίζουμε. 
Αυτή είναι η στάθμη της επιστήμης σήμερα.
*Τι κάνει η ευρεσιτεχνία μου για να βοηθήσει ώστε να αποφύγουμε αυτό το φαινόμενο του στεπτοκαμπτικού λυγισμού* 
Δες ( Plan2 Figure a ) Στις μικρές κολόνες
Προσπαθεί να σταματήσει τον λυγισμό του κορμού της κολόνας και το ανασήκωμα της βάσης. Πως?.... βιδώνοντας την κολόνα στο έδαφος.
α) Αν βιδώσουμε την βάση με το έδαφος σταματάμε το ανασήκωμα Κ της βάσης αλλά δεν σταματάμε και τον λυγισμό του κορμού της κολόνας
β)Αν βιδώσουμε το δώμα της κολόνας με το έδαφος σταματάμε όλη την παραμόρφωση προερχόμενη από το ανασήκωμα της βάσης και από την ελαστικότητα του κορμού της κολόνας 
Δες ( Plan2 Figure b ) Στα μεγάλα τοιχία
α) Αν βιδώσουμε την βάση με το έδαφος σταματάμε το ανασήκωμα Κ της βάσης αλλά δεν σταματάμε τον πολύ μικρό λυγισμό στον κορμό των τοιχίων που μπορεί να υπάρξει στα πολυόροφα κτίρια.
Στα ισόγεια και τα διώροφα τα οποία διαθέτουν μεγάλα τοιχία ο λυγισμός είναι αμελητέος οπότε αρκεί μόνο η πάκτωση εδάφους βάσης.

----------


## seismic

Από την θεωρεία του πάρα πάνω άρθρου στην πράξη του πειράματος.
Ζωντανό πείραμα για την ελαστικότητα των κολονών https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kd4XBTPDysw
Ζωντανό πείραμα για την ανύψωση της βάσης. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0icUb--cdFw
Αυτά μπορείτε να τα προσέξετε και στα δικά μου πειράματα Α) Ανύψωση βάσης Β) Καταστροφή κόμβων από τον συνδυασμό αδράνειας (που δημιουργεί την ροπή ανατροπής) και αστήρικτων στατικών φορτίων. Προσέξτε την άνοδο και την κάθοδο της δοκού πάνω από τα τοιχία, και που δημιουργείται το υπομόχλιο ανάμεσα σε τοιχίο και δοκό όταν η δοκός ανεβαίνει και κατεβαίνει . Ευρίσκεται σε διαφορετικό σημείο. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-X4tF9C7SE
Και φυσικά η λύση της πατέντας η οποία σταματά την ροπή ανατροπής η οποία είναι υπεύθυνη για τα αστήρικτα στατικά φορτία τα οποία είναι υπεύθυνα για την ενεργοποίηση του μηχανισμού του μοχλού της δοκού. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoM5pEy7n9Q

----------


## seismic

*​*Και κάτοχος πατέντας στην Αμερική σήμερα !!!
http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-P...F9%2C540%2C783

----------

